# shirt sticking to screen white ink



## sosdesigns (Dec 23, 2018)

When I print white ink I have an issue with the shirt sticking to the screen. The shirt sticks all over, not just the stencil area. The ink is rutland super poly white el9746. I've dried the screens with a blow dryer thinking the emulsion might be tacky but that hasn't helped and the emulsion doesn't feel tacky. There is lint residue building up on the screen. Rarely does this happen with other colors but is almost every time I print white. Emulsion is AquaSol HVP.


is it possible that this ink leads to static electricity? or what else could I be missing?


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Are you using spray mist adhesive or pallet adhesive on your pallets? The shirts should be temporarily glued down to aid in registration and overprints. Also, check your off contact. If it is too low, the screen can't snap back off the shirt. A combination of the two can cause this as well.


----------



## sosdesigns (Dec 23, 2018)

I use a spray mist. I'll increase off contact and see what happens.


----------

